# Griffin 25 with Notch coils



## RiaanRed (15/5/16)

Hi All
Has anyone tried notch coils in their Griffin 25?
If so, what is the flavor like and what ohms is it reading?
Thank You in advance


----------



## Nightwalker (15/5/16)

Now there's a question. I'm gonna try that. I'll order now from @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/5/16)

Good luck. They're out of stock 

@Nightwalker


----------



## Nightwalker (15/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Good luck. They're out of stock
> 
> @Nightwalker


Sadly I just saw


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

So has anyone tried it?


----------



## Nightwalker (25/5/16)

I have tried twice. They fit.
First try. My Rx kept jumping out of TC mode.
Second attempt, it wouldn't fire.
I'll be trying again tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Where did you get the coils?


----------



## Nightwalker (25/5/16)

From @Gees he always has what you need. Best vapeshack in SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Dows he have a website or something?


----------



## Nightwalker (25/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Dows he have a website or something?


Oh, no website yet. But on FB he is there, the Vapeshack


----------



## RiaanRed (25/5/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Oh, no website yet. But on FB he is there, the Vapeshack


Thank You! Will definitely check his shack out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (28/5/16)

So no luck. 
I'm getting the RX200S and will try again


----------

